# For the Saved by the Bell Fans...Zack Morris Interviewed on Talk Show



## smhbbag (Jul 7, 2009)

[video=youtube;awxXPSQ5E0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awxXPSQ5E0k[/video]

He did a great job staying in character.


----------

